# Tubular Glass House Built Around a Tree, My Heart Would Like This, My Brain Says No



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Being a nature lover, I think it would be so neat to be in a natural area like this and see the outdoors from all angles.  But I don't like washing too many windows and I can see where rough weather might be a problem here.  Also, I like my privacy, even in wooded areas, there can always be some people entering the property.  More photos here. 


Kazakh history is rife with stories of people throwing stones, making this glass tree-house, by Kazakh architect Aibek Almassov, the perfect weapon to combat stone proliferation. First designed in 2013, the dream was shattered when investors pulled out; now, however, with a glass and solar panel manufacturer expressing interest, A. Masow Architects’ ‘Tree in the House’ could soon become a reality.

“The main purpose of this project is to offer an alternative to the bustle of city life,” explained Almassov. “We wanted to combine the capabilities of modern industrial design and the natural wealth and beauty. And more importantly it doesn’t do harm to the environment,” he added. “This is an opportunity to escape from the sweltering concrete boxes and feel the present unity with nature.”


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2016)

Very cool but I couldn't live in it.


----------



## Redd (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful landscaping 

How would a person get to it, don't see a road.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

Redd said:


> Beautiful landscaping
> 
> How would a person get to it, don't see a road.



That's not an actual photo.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2016)

I have always been a fan of those rustic looking A frame homes. First saw them many years ago in Vermont. Now there is one around the corner from me. Like you, SeaBreeze, my problem would be the privacy issue,cleaning also. The one photo looks like it might be a pine tree. Always cleaning up pine needles. Like having Christmas year round. I would think these trees would require a certain amount of humidity, maybe to much for me. I like my Air conditioning.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 23, 2016)

Would you have to rake leaves inside in the fall???


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Would you have to rake leaves inside in the fall???



Just sweep 'em down that hole. It's the bugs I'd worry about. But I'd crack open a beer to watch the birds hit the glass. There's built-in entertainment.


----------

